# Cigar Oasis XL vs XL Plus



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am anxiously awaiting my Cuban Crafters Wine/Cigar cabinet humidor. It's exterior dimensions are 18x18x25. I was considering using beads but since the humidor is pretty large I was looking more towards a Cigar Oasis. The capacity says over 400, I don't have that many, yet, so I was unsure on which unit to go with. Any experienced advice would be appreciated.

Long ashes,

Brian


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

consider how long the ribbon cable is also and how far the unit sits in the humidor.....


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

The humidor has ports in the back for power, I'm just unsure if I need the more humidifying XL Plus unit.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

problem solved!
but on their website they advise which unit to go with based on the size/amount of sticks, no?
i'd go for the larger


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. I figure if it gets too humid I can turn the unit down to make up the difference. Just wanted some input from other users.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

yea, it should adjust downwards. i guess better to have more of it than less of it


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

csvff32 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I figure if it gets too humid I can turn the unit down to make up the difference. Just wanted some input from other users.


yea, it should auto adjust


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Ordered the XL Plus. Cant wait to get the unit up and running.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I've used both and either would work fine in that size humidor, but the xl plus has a bigger reservoir which means less refilling so good choice. While these units do a great job maintaining humidity the hygrometers are notoriously inaccurate so you'll probably need a more accurate one to set it right. So for example you may have to set it at 75 to get an rh of 65. Once set it will be rock steady though and is worth the initial effort. Good Luck!


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I have a Xikar digital hygrometer in my current humidor, and I think a humi-care digital lying around the man cave somewhere.


----------



## Shyster (Jun 28, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> consider how long the ribbon cable is also and how far the unit sits in the humidor.....


Are both of the AC powered or just the Plus?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the oasis XL plus and it is nice that you don't have to refill the reservoir very often, but that thing just eats batteries. Probably once every 3 weeks I am changing out 6 AA batteries - BUT - I can set it as low as 50% RH and as high as 85% so it really has a wide range of what you want. I keep mine set at 63.5 and it is 63-65% year round. Hope you like it!


----------



## Shyster (Jun 28, 2011)

The XL Plus doesn't come w/an AC cord?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Shyster said:


> Are both of the AC powered or just the Plus?


yes, both are ac powered. the battery pack is an option.


----------



## Shyster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Anyone know about the Hydra? I was looking at one on Ebay w/a fan kit for $98


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Shyster said:


> Thanks Joe. Anyone know about the Hydra? I was looking at one on Ebay w/a fan kit for $98


the hydra is ac powered also. can't speak to it's performance but i remember reading many threads about mold developing in the foam. fwiw i never had mold issues with my cigar oasis units.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd consider looking at the water crystal mod to further reduce your refill times and to get rid of the mould prone green floral foam.


----------

